# MoYu 15x15x15



## MOYU (Apr 23, 2014)

the 15x15x15 will be designed in 2013 and will come out in 2015


----------



## PranavCubes (Apr 23, 2014)

Will be designed in 2013  
Waiting to see this


----------



## KrisM (Apr 23, 2014)

The question is, when is too much.


----------



## reyrey (Apr 23, 2014)

KrisM said:


> The question is, when is too much.



infinity x infinity x infinity


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 23, 2014)

Ahhh... cool, I guess, but do we really need or want a 15x15x15 of all things?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 23, 2014)

15x15x15... you ******* serious!?


----------



## LNZ (Apr 23, 2014)

I won't buy this. It looks (on paper) to be very good, but it will cost me big $$$. Which I can't afford.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 23, 2014)

LNZ said:


> I won't buy this. It looks (on paper) to be very good, but it will cost me big $$$. Which I can't afford.



I can hardly afford a 7x7... let alone 6x6, but I bought them... and now I'm broke D:


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm doubtful whether or not a 15x15 would appeal to the masses, but a decent idea nonetheless.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 23, 2014)

really MoYu, calm down!

Why this 15x15? Who will buy this? Its no fun to solve and it just cost too much.
Making a 15x15 is just not necessary in any manner.

My oppinion....


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 23, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> really MoYu, calm down!
> 
> Why this 15x15? Who will buy this? Its no fun to solve and it just cost too much.
> Making a 15x15 is just not necessary in any manner.
> ...



There is clearly interest in the 13x13, and if they profit who cares? by that logic why is any cube larger than a 5x5 fun to solve. Is it not the same thing larger, why not go to the extreme?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 23, 2014)

How soon until Over the Top?


----------



## tomzeng (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't understand why Moyu can't make a 5x5 before all these massively big cubes. Most people would most like like a awesome 5x5 better than a big bulky and expensive 15x15.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 23, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> Can't understand why Moyu can't make a 5x5 before all these massively big cubes. Most people would most like like a awesome 5x5 better than a big bulky and expensive 15x15.




They did make a 5x5. It is expected to release in May.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> There is clearly interest in the 13x13, and if they profit who cares? by that logic why is any cube larger than a 5x5 fun to solve. Is it not the same thing larger, why not go to the extreme?




Indeed, i think, that bigger than 5x5 isnt fun anymore 

But youre right, i shouldnt care....


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 23, 2014)

This is only going to appeal to collectors..

I really struggle to see how Moyu will profit from this.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> This is only going to appeal to collectors..
> 
> I really struggle to see how Moyu will profit from this.



I think they are doing the right thing by seeing where the limit of profitability is on big cubes. Maybe they don't need a ton of buyers to make good money on these.


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 23, 2014)

international shipping for that will be so expensive... also, someone will have to assemble and sticker it.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> This is only going to appeal to collectors..
> 
> I really struggle to see how Moyu will profit from this.



Because whilst they'll sell it for $300 or whatever, it probably costs less than $50 to fully manufacture/assemble/sticker.

It's a very high profit margin, if they get 100 buyers thats $25000. (I may be underestimating their manufacturing costs, but the markup would be atleast $150 so they can make a fair amount of money with few sellers.)

Also they can release mediocre cubes like this before the 5x5, Pyra, Skewb etc because there is no competition so it doesn't need to be good. The Pyra/Skewb/5x5 will go through many models, this 13x13 will probably take LESS time to fully design even though it's more expensive.



cubemaste r said:


> international shipping for that will be so expensive... also, someone will have to assemble and sticker it.



Shipping would be "free" as if MoYu sells cubes, they would definitely have a postage deal where they pay "x" to post all year, and if they sell to Lightake or other companies postage within China is very cheap.


----------



## ALX (Apr 23, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous. If they release the 13x13x13 first, nobody will buy this. Or I guess some people will wait for this and not buy the 13. But almost nobody will have the cash to buy both. I have a feeling nobody is patient enough to wait for this after their 13 comes out. This probably won't sell very well. Either way, I'm still waiting for a mass's produced 12x12. Geez, I'm gonna be broke by the end of 2014


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 23, 2014)

I definitely think that it is cool that cubes this big are able to be manufactured, but i think that Moyu needs to focus on making their other new cubes as good as possible.


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll get this for sure.

17x17 pls


----------



## ILMZS20 (Apr 23, 2014)

ok. i think 11x11 was enough, even too much in my eyes. you dont need more than 7x7 really. 6x6 is kinda different to 5x5, everything above 6x6 is the same just takes longer to solve. 15x15 is just over the top. 13x13 was over the top already. idk if people want this, but in my opinion this is just stupid.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I definitely think that it is cool that cubes this big are able to be manufactured, but i think that Moyu needs to focus on making their other new cubes as good as possible.


I highly doubt these large order puzzles are hindering there puzzle quality. They put out so many 3x3s, few of which are objectively worse then the previous puzzles, that they clearly are able to handle multiple developments. Perhaps it could slow down their production of other new puzzles, which in the case of the puzzles they have not released previous versions such as the 5x5, might be annoying to those awaiting them, but It surely will not hinder the actual cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF, ok when will you guys stop making my go bankrupt?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 23, 2014)

I can just about hold an 8x8. I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO THINK ABOUT HOLDING A CUBE ALMOST DOUBLE THE AMOUNT OF LAYERS.
Moyu should slow down a bit.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 23, 2014)

Idea is great but most people would opt not to buy it.
Why I wouldnt buy it.
1) Too costly for me!
2) Cant speedcube with it. It is pops or explodes I am done for. Assembling will take another 6 hours or 4 hours.
3) Will lock up like crazy

I guess more flaws will be there but this is my opinion but a good idea nonetheless.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF, ok when will you guys stop making my go bankrupt?



This. 
My wife is going to punch me out!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 23, 2014)

My mom was just about to ask that I get off SpeedSolving so I can stop seeing new puzzles...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome. Might get this instead of 13x13.

I love how people are giving MoYu business advice. I'm sure they'll find it extremely useful.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Apr 23, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> really MoYu, calm down!
> 
> Why this 15x15? Who will buy this? Its no fun to solve and it just cost too much.
> Making a 15x15 is just not necessary in any manner.
> ...



I agree. It seems time consuming


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 23, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> really MoYu, calm down!
> 
> Why this 15x15? Who will buy this? Its no fun to solve and it just cost too much.
> Making a 15x15 is just not necessary in any manner.
> ...


I will buy it and can't wait. I know others will too and that is a very valid reason for making it. In addition, these head line grabbing puzzles are great promotions for Moyu and the real profits might actually come from the other sales they generate.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 23, 2014)

oh no its pillowed


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 23, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Moyu should slow down a bit.



Bare in mind it is due for release next year, which is still a long way away. And I don't see a problem with putting out loads of new cubes, we aren't obliged to buy every 3x3 that they release.

I think It's weird how this is announcement is being received in this thread. Mass producing a 15x15x15 is pretty amazing as it will potentially be the largest mass-produced nxnxn puzzle ever. I guess I'd expect this kind of response here on ss and not twistypuzzles.


----------



## David Marshall (Apr 23, 2014)

Part of me wants moyu to stop producing so many cubes and focus on quality rather than quantity as they are obviously capable of making some great cubes, I'm sure the 15x15 will appeal to many as a novelty at least though.


----------



## Rubiks Cube (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't wait to buy you're 13x13x13 and 15x15x15.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Apr 23, 2014)

We asked for bigger cubes...


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a Yuxin 11X11 and I find it too awkward. A 15X15 would be more like something outrageous to own but never use. Kind of like a show piece.

Anyone want to buy an 11X11?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I highly doubt these large order puzzles are hindering there puzzle quality. They put out so many 3x3s, few of which are objectively worse then the previous puzzles, that they clearly are able to handle multiple developments. Perhaps it could slow down their production of other new puzzles, which in the case of the puzzles they have not released previous versions such as the 5x5, might be annoying to those awaiting them, but It surely will not hinder the actual cubes.


Yeah, i wasn't talking about the actual quality of the puzzles, i just meant that if they focused on just releasing their new puzzles, which many people are waiting for, THEN focused on cubes like a 15x15, people would be happier, and they would probably make more money.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 23, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Bare in mind it is due for release next year, which is still a long way away. And I don't see a problem with putting out loads of new cubes, we aren't obliged to buy every 3x3 that they release.
> 
> I think It's weird how this is announcement is being received in this thread. Mass producing a 15x15x15 is pretty amazing as it will potentially be the largest mass-produced nxnxn puzzle ever. I guess I'd expect this kind of response here on ss and not twistypuzzles.


I am betting that people will mass produce cubes larger than 15x15, it will probably be some company that wants to beat Moyu.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 23, 2014)

16x16, you don't have the guts Moyu.


----------



## Drake (Apr 23, 2014)

All of you guys are right. We don't need a 15x15x15, we need more 3x3x3 speedcubes!:tu


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 23, 2014)

^lol

I'm just looking forward to this 5x5 so much, I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 23, 2014)

David Marshall said:


> Part of me wants moyu to stop producing so many cubes and focus on quality rather than quantity as they are obviously capable of making some great cubes.



Do you feel that the massively dominating 3x3s and 4x4s they have been releasing have suffered in quality because of all of their other projects? Their 2x2 is the fastest on the market and if you can control it, it's amazing.

Their 5 6 and 7 are on their way in about a month.
Why are so many people in this thread annoyed at MoYu?


----------



## Chree (Apr 23, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do you feel that the massively dominating 3x3s and 4x4s they have been releasing have suffered in quality because of all of their other projects?



I don't feel that way at all. Moyu's products have all been of fantastic build, quality, and functionality. And beyond Moyu, other brands are still pumping out great cubes.

I'm not going to buy the 13x13 or the 15x15... but I think it's great that whoever DOES want to buy them will have the option.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe people are mad at a company for MAKING a cube... Let them produce whatever they want and let whoever wants to buy it, buy it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

The 3 posts above mine all = awesome.


----------



## yockee (Apr 24, 2014)

I still can't afford to buy the SS 10x10. I know some people who still can't buy the AoSu!! Its going to be a limited sale, for sure, however great that we have the option. And to the guy complaining that it's pillowed, really try to imagine how hard it would be to grip a cubic 15x15. It's hard enough to hold the SS 9x9. I just really hope that they aren't doing what SS does, meaning releasing cubes (such as the 5x5 and 6x6) in such a rushed manner that they turn out to have major flaws, causing them to make a v2, etc. SS has done this so many times with the 4x4, and even changed the 5x5 twice. They still haven't made a v2 of the 6x6, which is by far, their worst product.


----------



## TheXcuber2 (Apr 24, 2014)

reyrey said:


> infinity x infinity x infinity


The 15 x 15 x 15 _is_ an infinity x infinity x infinity. It's just bandaged.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

TheXcuber2 said:


> The 15 x 15 x 15 _is_ an infinity x infinity x infinity. It's just bandaged.


That makes no sense.


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (Apr 24, 2014)

It seems like a good idea on paper, to have such a big cube mass produced. BUT Moyu has been putting out puzzles every month for a while now. There are a few problems with a 15x15.
1.It is going to be expensive.
2.Very few are going to buy it just out of the idea that it is a 15x15.
3.There is nothing special about it except for it's size. The process is the same as a 5x5 and 7x7 but with a lot more layers. 
So I don't think this cube is a very good idea.


----------



## Chree (Apr 24, 2014)

GoateeKneesocks said:


> It seems like a good idea on paper, to have such a big cube mass produced. BUT Moyu has been putting out puzzles every month for a while now. There are a few problems with a 15x15.
> 1.It is going to be expensive.
> 2.Very few are going to buy it just out of the idea that it is a 15x15.
> 3.There is nothing special about it except for it's size. The process is the same as a 5x5 and 7x7 but with a lot more layers.
> So I don't think this cube is a very good idea.



1. Not a problem for people that can afford it.

2. I doubt anyone can actually quantify this. As you, yourself, only began posting today, there are likely many people lurking the forums whose opinions we'll never know anything about. But there are already a few active members who stated they plan on buying this.

3. What makes it special IS its size. Would you also say there's nothing special about a 7x7 because it's just a larger 5x5, which itself is just a larger 3x3? Even still, there are people out there that will find the challenge of a 13x13 or 15x15 or bigger very enticing.

The fact that anyone is capable of making larger and larger mass produced cubes is a testament to the progress in computer aided design, 3D printing, molding and innovation of puzzle designers in recent years. By all means... let's go over the top as often as possible! None of Moyu's other cubes have suffered from their ambition in the big cube market, so there is no problem as I see it. Personally, I can't wait to see the unboxings and reviews, even though I'll probably not purchase this cube, myself.


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Wouldn't expect me at all if Tony made a 15x15x15 ball out of this...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Wouldn't expect me at all if Tony made a 15x15x15 ball out of this...


Lol, i would bet my life on it that he will. (my life is in your hands Tony )


----------



## kcl (Apr 25, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Wouldn't expect me at all if Tony made a 15x15x15 ball out of this...



Come back in a few years and he may have it finished.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> That makes no sense.



It was a joke, yes it makes sense, and nice first post, TheXcuber2.


----------



## JakeTheCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> the 15x15x15 will be designed in 2013 and will come out in 2015
> 
> View attachment 3968
> 
> ...



And it only costs 500$


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 30, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Wouldn't expect me at all if Tony made a 15x15x15 ball out of this...


If the puzzle is as stable as the Petaminx and 11x11x11 I would love to. Whether I could justify spending the time and money is another matter though. It might be a case of someone pre-ordering one before I fired up my Dremel. That's not completely impossible since I am currently in the final stages of selling my two Petaminx Balls. 
If only they made these things solid it would make my life so much easier. Not saying they should of course but if they did you could make a ball in a fraction of the time.


----------



## tazzvidz (Apr 30, 2014)

holy *****.


----------



## GoateeKneesocks (Apr 30, 2014)

Chree said:


> 1. Not a problem for people that can afford it.
> 
> 2. I doubt anyone can actually quantify this. As you, yourself, only began posting today, there are likely many people lurking the forums whose opinions we'll never know anything about. But there are already a few active members who stated they plan on buying this.
> 
> ...




I have been on the forum for years but I never got to post. My opinions remain unchanged. I am just expressing my thoughts.


----------



## cubeguy13 (May 16, 2014)

never!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 27, 2014)

New CAD images have been released. Can't wait!!!


----------



## sae (Sep 4, 2014)

Agree, can't wait.

Disagree that anything larger than a 5x5 is no fun to solve. For me, anything less than a 7x7 is no fun to solve.

Though appreciate that many on a SpeedSolving forum would think otherwise.


SAE


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 4, 2014)

Creating such a big cubes is just a waste of time for me.
They should focus on smaller cubes like 5x5, 7x7, square-1 etc.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sure many people would buy this because some people just like to sit down and solve a large, yet simple puzzle 
for hours on end. The only thing that is preventing me from buying it is the price this cube will have is out of my reach.
If i could get this cube for cheap I would totally get it.


----------



## TurtlesCubing99 (Oct 23, 2014)

moyu should make a megaminx... or are they?


----------



## maps600 (Oct 23, 2014)

TurtlesCubing99 said:


> moyu should make a megaminx... or are they?



Yes. I'm so fed up with my dayan right now. The community needs a really good megaminx.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 23, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Yes. I'm so fed up with my dayan right now. The community needs a really good megaminx.



MF8 > Dayan for Mega.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 23, 2014)

They said their Moyu Mega is coming out in November.


----------



## KrisM (Dec 2, 2014)

They should release the puzzle on 05/15/15 .......... well, it's just about there anyway


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> New CAD images have been released. Can't wait!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFFaU-34Pns



I have NO kind of money for even the 13x13, so I can forget about the 15x15, but I love watching videos on these things.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2015)

$300 now for a 13^3 or wait ~1 year for a 15^3 for likely $400?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> $300 now for a 13^3 or wait ~1 year for a 15^3 for likely $400?


It'll probably be more than $400. Maybe the 13x13 will get cheaper when the 15x15 comes out too.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's awesome that cubes like these are being innovated, but seriously? Not many people could afford a 13x13, and now the 15x15? Slow down and make cubes like these cheaper and easier to make, otherwise I predict a flop...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2015)

Moyu is awesome. Let them make what they want to make. Stop complaining.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 4, 2015)

Moyu 15x15... How surprising


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> It'll probably be more than $400. Maybe the 13x13 will get cheaper when the 15x15 comes out too.



And you came to that decision based on?

13x13 has 866 pieces and costs $300
15x15 has 1178 so at the same price per piece it would cost $408.

I'm sticking with my estimate of $400.



Seanliu said:


> I think it's awesome that cubes like these are being innovated, but seriously? Not many people could afford a 13x13, and now the 15x15? Slow down and make cubes like these cheaper and easier to make, otherwise I predict a flop...



I love how people continue to give MoYu advice on how to make more money. What percentage of people's mains are made by MoYu? By the end of the year it's likely that figure will increase when the cubic 7x7, mega and possibly a better 6x6 and a clock (that one is pure speculation on my part) come out. They are owned by a large toy company who presumably know how to make money.

You predict a flop?


----------



## pdilla (Jan 4, 2015)

Soon bodybuilding will be a requirement for big cubes.


----------



## Sweshiman (Jan 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> And you came to that decision based on?
> 
> 13x13 has 866 pieces and costs $300
> 15x15 has 1178 so at the same price per piece it would cost $408.
> ...



Using that logic the AoLong has 26 pieces and costs about $15 which means the 13x13 should've costed $500, i'd say a $350 or so price tag is more likely on the 15x15 but that is of course a wild guess


----------



## Myachii (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd say it will cost between $400 and $500.
This is really just gonna be a spectacle which you can watch videos of and then see once or twice a year when someone with enough money brings one to a comp xD
Kinda the same as the 13x13 now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> And you came to that decision based on?
> 
> 13x13 has 866 pieces and costs $300
> 15x15 has 1178 so at the same price per piece it would cost $408.
> ...


Because they are probably putting much more time into designing it than the 13x13, and since it has to be hand assembled it will be harder to assemble than a 13x13. They also are the only company that is producing over an 11x11 so I believe that they can charge whatever they want for it. My guess is at least $450. This is only my opinion though and I could be wrong.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> since it has to be hand assembled it will be harder to assemble than a 13x13.



It's still only likely to take a 1/3 more time to assemble based on the number of pieces.

I hope they don't charge much more than $400. I don't see why they would need to if they can sell the 13x13 for $300.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 4, 2015)

I just thought about the poor chinese people assembling this.
Hope they get paid well


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's still only likely to take a 1/3 more time to assemble based on the number of pieces.
> 
> I hope they don't charge much more than $400. I don't see why they would need to if they can sell the 13x13 for $300.


Price = cost + margin. Price doesn't necessarily go up when cost does; margins may shrink. My guess is they priced in a pretty big margin on the 13x13 already since it's an expensive, risky, low-volume product, in which case they wouldn't necessarily need to go to $400+ for the 15x15. Having tested the market they now know that there's a small hard core of collectors with enough money and appetite to buy the 15x15 when that becomes the biggest cube available, and they'll price it at whatever they think that market can stand. It would be very interesting to know how many 13x13s they have actually sold...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2015)

The only reason I haven't bought a 13x13 is because the 15x15 was announced before it's release. I wonder how many people made the same decision as me.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 4, 2015)

I like looking at these things because the mechanism in them is so hard to construct. 
But this costs just as much as a trip to a comp for me, so no thanks!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 4, 2015)

They should figure out how to make versions of their other cubes like they did with the GuanLong, like once they have the 15x15 done, they could start working on one that is minimalised into a much cheaper product. I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## StanleyCuber (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow! That's massive. I can't even solve a 4x4.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. I'll buy it eventually. Still have another $400 on my wishlist at thecubicle.us I want to get first.


----------



## dannah (Jan 8, 2015)

the record is 17*17*17 i think that needs to be broken before 15*15*15 mass production, anyway what about 12*12*12 and 14*14*14


----------



## dannah (Jan 8, 2015)

why are you going on about the price it will vary from $350-$500 though i prefer to work in pounds, if it comes out in one shop at $499.99 it could be $399.99 elsewhere moyu can charge whatever they like but how many different cubing shops are there


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2015)

dannah said:


> why are you going on about the price it will vary from $350-$500 though i prefer to work in pounds, if it comes out in one shop at $499.99 it could be $399.99 elsewhere moyu can charge whatever they like but how many different cubing shops are there



I challenge you to find a 13x13 for a price significantly different to $300 (let's say 10%). The only places I have seen it, it cost $299.99 or $300.

Edit - I found one for $299.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 8, 2015)

dannah said:


> the record is 17*17*17 i think that needs to be broken before 15*15*15 mass production, anyway what about 12*12*12 and 14*14*14



Lol good luck making a ball core for a 12x12 or 14x14.
This is why they've made odd layered bigger cubes first. Because even layered big cubes are extremely difficult compared to odd.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 9, 2015)

14x14 ball core...96 of those little wings?


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> 14x14 ball core...96 of those little wings?


Ie Hell on earth [emoji48]


----------



## dannah (Jan 10, 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...y/401786_32241912862.html?_escaped_fragment_=, get one for $260. done, that is 12.5% cheaper


----------



## dannah (Jan 10, 2015)

they have a shengshou 4*4*4 as low as $4 on amazon, but the moyu aosu does not go much lower than $19.99, so if there is a 5* price difference then maybe we will get a 15*15*15 for less than $100


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2015)

Pretty sure that's not how it works, dannah. Haha.

I have a feeling Moyu is setting prices - basically, telling companies that if they want to continue to sell their cubes they can't sell them for under a certain amount. That would explain why pretty much everyone has the 13x13x13 for $300. I don't know what the costs of making the puzzle are, or how much profit people are making, but I doubt most of that money goes into manufacturing and materials.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2015)

dannah said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...y/401786_32241912862.html?_escaped_fragment_=, get one for $260. done, that is 12.5% cheaper



Plus $38.82 shipping. Actual cost $298.82.


----------



## dannah (Jan 18, 2015)

but maybe shengshou or wit eden or some other cube company will make a cheaper version


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought an 11X11 a few years ago and it sits on the shelf. It's a showpiece really, I never really solve it; I find once a cube gets bigger than around 8X8, the algs strat to get clumsy and it turns into something you have to finish solving just because you started. It's cool that they're building a cube that big and all, but I'll never buy it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 18, 2015)

dannah said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...y/401786_32241912862.html?_escaped_fragment_=, get one for $260. done, that is 12.5% cheaper





newtonbase said:


> Plus $38.82 shipping. Actual cost $298.82.



Womp womp


----------



## cubeguy13 (Feb 6, 2015)

*they are 268 dollars at zcube.com including shipping.*



cube-o-holic said:


> I challenge you to find a 13x13 for a price significantly different to $300 (let's say 10%). The only places I have seen it, it cost $299.99 or $300.
> 
> Edit - I found one for $299.



aaa


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2015)

cubeguy13 said:


> aaa


Thankyou for that contribution.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thankyou for that contribution.



lol


----------



## TheSpeedCube (Dec 1, 2015)

*Moyu 15x15 Thoughts*



Tony Fisher said:


> I will buy it and can't wait. I know others will too and that is a very valid reason for making it. In addition, these head line grabbing puzzles are great promotions for Moyu and the real profits might actually come from the other sales they generate.


Well,
Even though the mech would be really cool, and it would be massive, it would be time consuming, and it would be fun probably only the first 2 solves only.
If we look at the two factors:
moyu 13x13 price: about $300 dollars
YuXin 11x11 price: about $140 dollars. 
This would bring the price of the 15x15 to about... $620. Outrageous. One thing is that the moyu 13x13 is higher quality than the YuXin 11x11.

I dont think Moyu will get the profit they expected themselves to. People will probably leave reviews like:


E.G.:
=======================
Cool Cube 3.5 stars

I really was impressed by the turning, and how it never pops,
though I didnt expect it to be as fun as I thought. The 13x13 
would probably be the limit to a decently fun solve every 
time.
======================

I do think that lots of people would buy it, but probably wouldnt leave the best review for it.

Overall Thoughts on this cube:
:| thru


----------



## TheSpeedCube (Dec 1, 2015)

cubeguy13 said:


> aaa



I got one for $240 from SpeedCubeShop just because there is mostly always a 20% discount there


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 1, 2015)

TheSpeedCube said:


> Well,
> Even though the mech would be really cool, and it would be massive, it would be time consuming, and it would be fun probably only the first 2 solves only.
> If we look at the two factors:
> moyu 13x13 price: about $300 dollars
> ...



Keep in mind that Yuxin is much cheaper than Moyu, so that price scale is not valid.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I challenge you to find a 13x13 for a price significantly different to $300 (let's say 10%). The only places I have seen it, it cost $299.99 or $300.
> 
> Edit - I found one for $299.



That's not hard. Cubezz.com doesn't list it on the main site, but if you email them for a full list of their products, the moyu 13x13 is only 268.99 USD. With free shipping

(I win?)


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 1, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> That's not hard. Cubezz.com doesn't list it on the main site, but if you email them for a full list of their products, the moyu 13x13 is only 268.99 USD. With free shipping
> 
> (I win?)


Zcube.hk

$281 plus $25 shipping (to UK)
Minus $56 with coupon code ZCUBE

= $250


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I challenge you to find a 13x13 for a price significantly different to $300 (let's say 10%). The only places I have seen it, it cost $299.99 or $300.
> 
> Edit - I found one for $299.





MoyuFTW said:


> That's not hard. Cubezz.com doesn't list it on the main site, but if you email them for a full list of their products, the moyu 13x13 is only 268.99 USD. With free shipping
> 
> (I win?)




Barely outside of the limit I set and months later than when I posed the question.

You may have 1/2 a cookie.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 1, 2015)

so is the 15x15 actually coming out?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> so is the 15x15 actually coming out?



Well it seems Moyu is still working on it and since they rarely cancel cubes it's pretty safe to assume that it will come out but we don't know when.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm selling a like-new 13x13 for $200, so I win.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 1, 2015)

I'd assume the 15x15 would cost $350 - $400


----------



## Ben Wak (Dec 1, 2015)

Well it is the final month of 2015 hurry up and release it
I think when it dose come out it will make the 13x13 I tiny bit cheaper


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 3, 2015)

alliance cubing said:


> Well it is the final month of 2015 hurry up and release it


Anyone who has been into cubing for a while will know that long forecast release dates are virtually always far too optimistic. I predict late 2016 or early 2017 based on experience alone. 



Ordway Persyn said:


> I'd assume the 15x15 would cost $350 - $400


Seems about right.


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> so is the 15x15 actually coming out?



Yup!!!!!!! https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/posts/912909588790002

https://goo.gl/MTKNqg


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Next: mass-produced 17x17?
I predict that they will tie the long-standing record of 17 layers sometime in 2017.


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well it seems Moyu is still working on it and since they rarely cancel cubes it's pretty safe to assume that it will come out but we don't know when.


They cancelled the TangChuang


----------



## Chree (Feb 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Next: mass-produced 17x17?
> I predict that they will tie the long-standing record of 17 layers sometime in 2017.



Kinda too late for that, thanks to Coren's 22x22.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chree said:


> Kinda too late for that, thanks to Coren's 22x22.



that spontaneously combusted twice


----------



## 00 (Feb 3, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> that spontaneously combusted twice



but is now fully functional


----------



## SFCuber (Feb 4, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> They cancelled the TangChuang



Wasn't that because Yuxin knocked it off? Or is that another cube?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

SFCuber said:


> Wasn't that because Yuxin knocked it off? Or is that another cube?



Yeah. YuXin beat them to the mechanism, so enter the BoChuang. What's next, the CoChuang?


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 4, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> They cancelled the TangChuang



They slighty modified the mech and called it the Bochuang GT


----------



## Cubified (Jun 25, 2016)

Still waiting 2 years later


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 26, 2016)

Cubified said:


> Still waiting 2 years later



I would assume it takes a long time to perfect the mechanism for a 15x15, especially if they want it to turn well, which, knowing MoYu, they do. I don't think it's cancelled or anything like that.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 27, 2016)

Cubified said:


> Still waiting 2 years later


The first post said 2015 so that's 6 months.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2016)

I bet it gets released shortly after US nationals. Probably 6x6 and 7x7 champions will get the first ones. Either that or November, in time for the Christmas rush.


----------



## ACuberNamedEli (Oct 31, 2017)

Where it at tho


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 31, 2017)

ACuberNamedEli said:


> Where it at tho


Still being worked on along with clock


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 1, 2018)

MoYu ran a competition to win some through March and today they have released pictures of a stickered white one. I think we can assume the long awaited release is very close.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 1, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> View attachment 8992
> MoYu ran a competition to win some through March and today they have released pictures of a stickered white one. I think we can assume the long awaited release is very close.


april fools?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 1, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> april fools?


Obviously not. I think I could do better than that, don't you?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 1, 2018)

I have to admit, the 28x28 looked weird, but this looks legit.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 2, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Obviously not. I think I could do better than that, don't you?



Are you going to re-open your YouTube comments anytime soon or is there still too much wrongthink?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 2, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Obviously not. I think I could do better than that, don't you?


Yea, I saw the 19x19, it’s obviously fake because you had pseudo in the title of the video. But anyway good job with the stickers.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 2, 2018)

Myachii said:


> Are you going to re-open your YouTube comments anytime soon or is there still too much wrongthink?


I disabled most (before recent events in fact) because I became tired of reading the 5% or so that annoyed and / or irritated me. I will allow them occasionally (like the first chocolate cube video) but I'd rather interact on forums, Twitter, Facebook, Snupps etc where the posting quality is far higher.


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 3, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I disabled most (before recent events in fact) because I became tired of reading the 5% or so that annoyed and / or irritated me. I will allow them occasionally (like the first chocolate cube video) but I'd rather interact on forums, Twitter, Facebook, Snupps etc where the posting quality is far higher.


You're missing out on the highest quality cubing discussion by leaving Cyoubx's Friends.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 4, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> I disabled most (before recent events in fact) because I became tired of reading the 5% or so that annoyed and / or irritated me. I will allow them occasionally (like the first chocolate cube video) but I'd rather interact on forums, Twitter, Facebook, Snupps etc where the posting quality is far higher.



I don't get removing the ability for the 95% of people to leave comments and feedback just because of the occasional edgi boi.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 4, 2018)

Myachii said:


> I don't get removing the ability for the 95% of people to leave comments and feedback just because of the occasional edgi boi.


Trying to retain the small amount of sanity I have remaining. I don't want to be angry everyday (just most). This has massively gone off topic. I'll be getting a 15x15x15 as soon as humanly possible and will post pictures and do the usual daft stuff.


----------



## William Powell (Apr 9, 2018)

It's 2018 and they haven't released it yet.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 9, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I predict that they will tie the long-standing record of 17 layers sometime in 2017.


Did you predict the future?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Did you predict the future?


yes I did dudes


----------



## Max Cruz (Apr 9, 2018)

Coolio.


----------



## William Powell (Apr 10, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Trying to retain the small amount of sanity I have remaining. I don't want to be angry everyday (just most). This has massively gone off topic. I'll be getting a 15x15x15 as soon as humanly possible and will post pictures and do the usual daft stuff.


Of course because for 2 reasons:
1. Tony Fisher can afford such a large puzzle.
2. Tony Fisher likes higher order puzzles.
Many others will have these reasons, too.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Trying to retain the small amount of sanity I have remaining. I don't want to be angry everyday (just most). This has massively gone off topic. I'll be getting a 15x15x15 as soon as humanly possible and will post pictures and do the usual daft stuff.


Are you going to get the 33x33 then?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 12, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Are you going to get the 33x33 then?


No, 15,200 Euros is way more than I would spend on a puzzle plus it's 3D printed. Mass produced and 10% of that price and I'd consider it.


----------



## William Powell (May 25, 2018)

MOYU said:


> the 15x15x15 will be designed in 2013 and will come out in 2015
> 
> View attachment 3968
> 
> ...


You mean "has been designed in 2015"? It was already 2014 when they made the post


----------



## joshsailscga (May 25, 2018)

William Martin Powell said:


> You mean "has been designed in 2015"? It was already 2014 when they made the post



Just a tip: nobody cares about grammatical errors made 4 years ago. 
The practical reason is that this bumps the thread to the top of whatever forum section it is in, cluttering it up for people who are looking for relevant information or other conversation. It's definitely fine to look back through old threads, and bump them when there is a valid reason (for example, someone recently bumped a 3-year-old thread about a cubing program they had started coding 3 years ago to post that they had finished the project) but please don't feel the need to bring up stuff like this.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (May 28, 2018)

I'll estimate about 575-650$


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 2, 2018)

It’s ready for release! https://instagram.com/p/BjhB_R1g9bN/


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> It’s ready for release! https://instagram.com/p/BjhB_R1g9bN/


Also they just announced, official release date is June 6th


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 7, 2018)

Mine arrived today. Amazing puzzle in amazing packaging. Yes it's smaller than the 13x13x13. More to follow.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 7, 2018)

Are these actually for sale anywhere yet? I doubt I'll get one anytime soon, but I am curious about price.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 7, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> View attachment 9190 View attachment 9191 Mine arrived today. Amazing puzzle in amazing packaging. Yes it's smaller than the 13x13x13. More to follow.


It’s smaller than the 13x13, that’s insane, is it hard to turn an individual slice?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 8, 2018)

The MoYu 15x15x15 is now available for pre-order at HKnowStore for $420 - http://shrsl.com/zqol . My unboxing and basic review video- 





 .


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW, does anyone know when this will get released on thecubicle?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 11, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> BTW, does anyone know when this will get released on thecubicle?


There is literally a cubicle thread run by the cubicle employees on this forum. Lol


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 13, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s smaller than the 13x13, that’s insane, is it hard to turn an individual slice?


Well not for me but I turn puzzles the old fashioned way with my full hand. It certainly felt a little stiff though still smooth. I'm guessing it could do with some lube. I don't want to do that though because I may take it apart.


----------



## William Powell (Jul 9, 2018)

William Martin Powell said:


> It's 2018 and they haven't released it yet.


Oh wait never mind... they have released it in late spring 2018


----------

